# Got Ink? Lets see it!



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I know a lot of people on this forum have tattoos so I figured I'd start a thread to see what everyones got! So if you've got ink, share it!

Here's mine!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

On my right foot I have...








I swear I'm not that white. lol

On my left shoulder blade I have...
I got the nautical star as soon as I turned 18 and the Carpe Diem (my favorite motto) 2 years later.









 I need to get all my tats filled in when I have the time and extra money. 
I also have plans for my next tattoo. It will be along the outside of my left foot...a virgo symbol and Est. 1987 in a pretty cursive font!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice! Yes we got a lot of members with Tats. I love to look but I have a fear of needles so don't have any myself. I have one planned which is the head and name of my first pit money as a tribute to what got me into this breed. I hate the ideas of needles but the memory of him I love more and would love to have him permanent on me.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Nice! Yes we got a lot of members with Tats. I love to look but I have a fear of needles so don't have any myself. I have one planned which is the head and name of my first pit money as a tribut to what got me into this breed. I hate the ideas of needles but the memory of him I love more and would love to have him permanent on me.


Aww, that would be a great tattoo..very meaningful  I was really scared the first time around because I'm not a fan of needles either. Honestly, I think the single shot at a doctors office is worse now! lol I actually have to get a TB shot on Tuesday and I'm already nervous. But as for tattoos, I love the sound of the gun so it calms my nerves...ha!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> My birthday gift to myself.


very nice!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

my mikado, that is beautiful!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. I'm surprized at the number of people that comment on it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

MISSAPBT i really like your tat....cool!!!


----------



## AussiePit (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm currently looking at designs of crosses for a tattoo t remember my mate who recently passed. Would love to see pics of other peoples crosses an such as I'm not quiet sure what i want yet.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Some pretty nice looking work! MISSAPBT I love that piece!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I have ink too.. but I don't have any pix of mine, as 3 of my 4 are in places I can't photograph myself, lol.. Nothing bad.. left and right shoulder blades, and small of my back (which ain't so small, lol). I'll get my hubby to take pix this afternoon so I can post em up! I also have plans to get more later.. maybe this next paycheck I can do it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My foot (obviously) 










In retrospect though, I wish I had gone with a freehand artist


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice tattoos, guys! MISSAPBT I LOOOVE yours! So colorful and pretty, and i think you picked the perfect spot!!

i only have one.. i got it when i just turned 18 and it isn't finished. Long story short, roommate screwed me over and i paid full price and it is not finished and whenever i try to get ahold of him, he blows me off. real cool guy (not) lol.
it's two pawprints on my ribs, they were supposed to curve and go up my side but YEA didn't happen yet 

and loong long time ago the hubby and i talked about tattoos and decided we would both get an owl. he got his like immediately, i have yet to get mine, but on my inner left arm i wanna get a little girly cutesy owl with a little speech bubble with a heart inside. just gotta get around to it... lol.

i guess i could share some pics of the hubby's!

this is on his left shin, it disqualifies him from the air force lmao









this is old, and you cant see all of it, but this is part of his ... thingie.. on his arm lmao! theres that weird tree thing, some writing on the back, some lilies on the inside... theres a bunch lol









this is his other arm on the outside









his right arm on the inside, the lilies









then hes also got his owl and tattoos on both feet lolz


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great thread I've been a tattoo artist for 10 years so I have tons of pics. here's some that I have done

Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - kg420's Album: Tattoos and Piercings

Here's another thread of tattoos 

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/12007-tattoos-6.html


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Dangit kg420! I swear I searched for "Tattoos" and "tattoo" and didn't see that other thread! lol Looks like you do some good work, too bad I didn't live on the west coast or I'd come up and get something from you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  Maybe when we go on a road trip I might be in your area


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I searched and searched and couldn't find any close up ones of the ones I have.I'll have to have my daughter tomorrow take some pics to post.
Here's what I have so far.I have many others already drawn up to add more

1.Right arm-devil Winnie the Pooh that I had drawn up especially for me.
2.Right ankle-ivy vines done in black that go around the ankle
3.Left arm-barb wire (it was done before everybody else had or wanted barb wire,but I already have a sketch in mind to cover it)
4.Left arm-a cross with a heart and a banner with my sons name who died at birth
5.chest-3 hearts wih a rose going around it with my 3 kids names over my heart (it hurt like a biotch too)
6.left leg-a rebel alligator standing up holding a shotgun with an outline of the state of Florida going around him


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Thanks  Maybe when we go on a road trip I might be in your area


that'd be cool! I really wanna get some new ink! And if it was from you it'd have a story behind it...haha


----------

